# Wheel Loader question



## ajf82727

I have a pay loader International Hough H100C. I am thinking about renting it out next season for snow plowing. What is the machine worth a month? Location south of Detroit. I have no problem buying a snow pusher box either.

Thanks,


----------



## RLM

There are lots of variables. Location (market) being one of the largest, are you supplying an operator & fuel (acting as a sub), or truly renting it out, etc.
In my market "newer" machines are about 15-17K per season. Two years ago I called a guy that had some CAT 966's for rent, he quoted me 14K...I asked him if that was for one or both machines. His answer, "if I didnt know that answer I needed more experience" or something along those lines. Which I took to mean each. Needless to say I didn't rent those machines, Cat 966 are roughly 1980 vintage machines, fuel consumption alone would have eaten up the price difference, let alone operator comfort, better/quicker transmissions, etc. Unfortunatly for him I've got almost 20 yrs in this business, own multiple other pieces, not some uneducated kid that didn't know better.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

I have a spreadsheet that says MI Cat will give me a CAT 950 (Biggest "Standard Snow Removal Loader") For 5,350 That is for the winter season Nov. 15 to April 15th 

What happens if it breaks down in the middle of the storm?
What if they blow a tire?
What if they back into a pole in the loader? Just questions to think about before you rent it out.


----------



## blowerman

BigBoyPlowin;1601069 said:


> I have a spreadsheet that says MI Cat will give me a CAT 950 (Biggest "Standard Snow Removal Loader") For 5,350 That is for the winter season Nov. 15 to April 15th
> 
> What happens if it breaks down in the middle of the storm?
> What if they blow a tire?
> What if they back into a pole in the loader? Just questions to think about before you rent it out.


That seems like an absurdly low winter rate. Maybe its a per month rate?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

blowerman;1601078 said:


> That seems like an absurdly low winter rate. Maybe its a per month rate?


Sorry thats what i meant...thats the reason we decided to just do a rent to own on a smaller one


----------



## TJSNOW

BigBoyPlowin;1601069 said:


> I have a spreadsheet that says MI Cat will give me a CAT 950 (Biggest "Standard Snow Removal Loader") For 5,350 That is for the winter season Nov. 15 to April 15th
> 
> What happens if it breaks down in the middle of the storm?
> What if they blow a tire?
> What if they back into a pole in the loader? Just questions to think about before you rent it out.


How many hours they give you........I'm sure thats not unlimited hours.......


----------



## Greenscape USA

BigBoyPlowin;1601069 said:


> I have a spreadsheet that says MI Cat will give me a CAT 950 (Biggest "Standard Snow Removal Loader") For 5,350 That is for the winter season Nov. 15 to April 15th
> 
> What happens if it breaks down in the middle of the storm?
> What if they blow a tire?
> What if they back into a pole in the loader? Just questions to think about before you rent it out.


1, if a rented machine breaks down during a storm, youre basically screwed, unless that rental company has extra machines that they can give you. i know cat will send out their mobile mechanics a lot of time but if they cant fix it quick, then its possible that you can lose contract. thats why you always need to prepare for breakdowns, because they do happen to all of us.
2. if you blow a tire because if opperator error, itll be on you. if they give you a machine with bald tires and it looks like theyre all going to blow on their own, they SHOULD cover it.
3.if you back into a pole, just prepare to spend a good chunk of money on the poles because they come down easy and theyre not cheap (not that i have ever done this or anything hahaha) but usually those loaders are all built very tough and basically anything you hit while plowing snow will be hurt more than the machine will, so you just need to be extra careful with them.

bigboyplowing, not sure if you were asking these questions or just saying them for others to think about them but heres some answers either way hah.

also, ohio cat allows 120 hours per the 5 month rental comitment which, in my opinion, should be a little higher


----------



## White Gardens

Personally, I would just put a feeler out and try to network with some local contractors and see who really needs the loader.

At that point, If it were mine, I would charge per hour to operate the machine yourself and make some money that way. This would insulate you from other operators damaging your machine and any extra insurance you would need to cover the rental aspects.


......


----------

